# Carte SD impossible à formater (??!!)



## Simbouesse (17 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous !!!

Oula ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu...  mais ce n'est pas la question...

J'ai investi, il y a peu, dans un lecteur de carte USB, mon MacBook de 2007 n'en étant pas équipé. C'est un Duracell, acheté à Montréal puisque j'y suis encore pour 3 mois.

Pendant 2 semaines environ, aucun problème, je l'utilise pour mon appareil photo numérique et celui de ma copine (tous 2 des fujifilm). L'une est 1 SD de 512Mo, l'autre de 4Go.

Mais depuis 3 jours, il m'est impossible de lire la carte de 4Go. 
Sur Mac comme Windows, le système me demande de formater la carte... Mais aussi l'appareil photo me demande de l'initialiser.
La manipulation sur l'appareil réussit
Pas sur Mac. Utilitaire de disque reste bloqué sur "Le système attend que les disques réapparaissent"...
Sur windows (PC portable Vaio), la manipulation ne réussit que si je n'utilise pas le lecteur USB mais le lecteur interne...

Mais même lorsque le formatage est fait (APN ou windows sans lecteur USB), à la prochaine connexion les systèmes me redemande le formatage...

Est-ce dû au lecteur USB ?
Comment puis-je faire pour forcer le formatage ou réinitialier le lecteur de carte ?

J'espère avoir été clair...
Merci d'avance à tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2010)

Tu as été clair (pour moi, en tout cas).

Le problème, avec les lecteurs de carte USB, c'est qu'ils semblent sujet à des caprices, notamment avec les cartes de plus de 1 Go. J'en ai un, tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique, qui fait tout sans problèmes sur toutes mes cartes (256 Mo, 1 Go et 2 Go), sauf par moment, avec ma carte de 2 Go, sans qu'il ne me soit possible de dire pourquoi. Je pense que le problème est lié au format de la carte (la plupart des APN, dont mon Konica Minolta, utilisent le format FAT16, or, les lecteurs externes USB connectés à un Mac semblent avoir des problèmes avec ce format, lorsqu'il est appliqué à un support de plus de 1 Go). 

Bien entendu, ceci est juste un constat, et n'explique rien, c'est juste histoire de dire que tu n'es pas un cas isolé, et d'avancer un début de piste de recherche.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Septembre 2010)

Merci !!
Je vais voir si je peux le formater en autre chose que FAT16 (FAT32 par ex) s'il s'avère que c'est ça...
Reste à voir si l'APN sera d'accord 

Merci en tout cas, j'attends donc encore un peu quelque aide supplémentaire !


----------



## glukistii (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

pour formater en Fat16,
-finder
-aller
-applications
-Utilitaire
-terminal
dans terminal copier *diskutil partitionDisk /dev/disk1 1 MBRFormat "MS-DOS FAT16" "TIM" 1000M

Remplacer TIM par le nom de votre carte SD exemple:

**diskutil partitionDisk /dev/disk1 1 MBRFormat "MS-DOS FAT16" "CHARLES" 1000M*

et c'est parti!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Merci !!
> Je vais voir si je peux le formater en autre chose que FAT16 (FAT32 par ex) s'il s'avère que c'est ça...
> Reste à voir si l'APN sera d'accord
> 
> Merci en tout cas, j'attends donc encore un peu quelque aide supplémentaire !



Rectification : ce sont les volumes FAT16 de plus de 512 Mo apparemment qui posent problème au Mac, puisque ma carte de 1 Go fait en fait moins de 1 Go (environ 940 Mo si je me souviens bien)*

(*) en comptant le Ko à 1024 octets, le Mo à 1024 Ko, etc.


----------

